# Barium X-ray



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

One week to the day after my Colonoscopy and Endoscopy I had a Small Bowel X-Ray. The test was OK, a bit ucomfortable, since I have never taken a suppository before. Since the test (a week ago) I have felt horrible. I have been C most of the time, I have had major gas pains after eating in the morning. So bad that I almost had to stop driving. Has anyone else had this happen after this test? I actually felt great after the Colonoscopy and Endoscopy, but there most be something in the Barium drink.BTW, I was diagnosed with Crohns.Thanks for your input.


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey VinI just had my colonoscopy done last monday and just schedualed my Small Bowel X-Ray today. They found a polyp too and are checking for Crohn's. I asked them about the test and she gave me a idea of what to expect but she didn't say anything about a suppository. All she said was I would have to drink a solution (2 cups) and the test would take anywhere from 2-6 hours. I also suffer from GERD and have a hard time drinking large amounts of liquid in such a short time. I have a extreamly hard time drinking the solution for the colonoscopy and got really nauses and ended up only drinking half of the jug. Do you know if this would effect it?


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

Barium is REALLY constipating! They warned me on that when I left- I was C for like 3 weeks! Hardly went at all, and when I did it hurt like hell and was white. MMMMM!Good luck to ya!


----------



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

After the three weeks you were back to "normal"?I assume the gas pains are due to the C.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I called the barium in me liquid cement! It hardens a lot and you really have to drink a lot of fluids afterwards. I actually got an anal fissure after mine; which was attributed to the barium hardening in me.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah mine hit the worst on New Year's Eve, of course- missed a good party. Had to send my Boyfriend to buy me laxatives, which just made me crampy and have explosive D! I could NOT win that night! I was ok after that, though!


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

yup.. i had badddddddd C after my barium enema xray.. hurt so bad and confused me because i have D.. so i ate all this food that usually gives me D and it was fine.. it was quite odd


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

i guess i was lucky then when i had my barium x-ray done. i didnt really have any constipation but i drank so much water afterwards i had to use the bathroom every 20 minutes. i absolutely hated drinking it, i wasnt sure i was going to be able to get it all down... especially with the "fizzy rocks" they gave me before the barium. bleck!! im glad i wont have to do that again... but i have to go on my liquid diet on wednesday for my colonoscopy thursday.


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

I just had a small bowel follow through. They tell ya to drink ALOT of water afterwards to get rid of the barium.This time it hasn't been that bad. When i had my barium enema last year, that was bad! "Cement" is a good description.My gastro RX'd Miralax for me awhile back and I drink some of that daily. It helps.What is the percentage rate of ppl being diagnosed with Crohn's through small bowel follow throughs? Cuz it seems like all that have been through that......mostly all have been diagnosed with Crohn's. I haven't gotten my results back yet, but no one in my family ever had it and I don't have the symptoms of Crohn's........never have.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey VinI just had another round of barium for my 2nd CT scan, and this time it nearly killed me. I've had so much barium before without incident, other than slowing everything down for a few days and the fun white poo. This last one, I got hit with major cramps when I was driving to work after the test. They hurt so bad it hurt to walk. I couldn't eat anything either. I ended up going home early with horrible runs. So I had the opposite reaction that what seems to be normal with barium. It totally sucked, not looking forward to any more barium







Welcome to the crohn's club by the way.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Mayo Clinic adds Reglan to their barium mixture and that works fine for me and speeds up the entire series fiming process to boot.Passing the barium after a SBFT has always been a serious problem for me. If one more tech or radiologist gives me that snickering, condesceding smile and "drink lots of water & liquids" when I ask about Reglan in the barium or any suggestions for passing the barium in a timely manner I AM going to smack that smile off their faces!!!!A good gastro told me several years ago to hit the laxative dose of MOM (Milk of Magnesia) immediately after the series and again the next day. Double dose of MOM the secnd day if the first dose gave no results(one AM & one PM). That has always worked wonderfully for me and by the evening of the day after the SBFT I was back to normal color.This past week I had the SBFT Monday morning. MOM when I got home and plenty of liquids. BM the next morning so didn't do a double dose of MOM. Big mistake. MOM on Wednesday again, BM still white. MOM on Thursday again, BM still white. Finally Friday AM "painted poop, "spotted scat", "dappled droppings" and all "sinkers". Some white, some yellow and even a few spots of brown in each piece! At least thru it all the BMs remained a decent consistency instead of turning into bricks or cement. Hopefully by tonite or tomorrow they'll be all brown and at least some "floaters".Don't think you'd wanna utilize something that stimulates the gut to go w/o a good dose of stool softener once the barium starts "setting up". Especially if you have any narrowing, stricturing or partial obstructions.


----------

